# Mineral Spirits - Why so milky?



## SteveH99 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi,
I recently finished off a large can of old-fashioned mineral spirits and bought a can of the new "low-odor" mineral spirits. I was surprised to find it to be milky, like some sort of emulsion. What's up with that? Does it leave a residue when used to thin polyurethane? Are there other alternatives? Seems odd that reducing VOCs results in an emulsion but I am not a chemist!
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I stick with the old smelly thinner. I usually keep a can for years. I have a five gallon bucket in the basement that is about 2/3 full of old thinner. All the paint solids settle out and it is clear. When I go to clean a brush I pour almost a gallon in the brush bucket, a gallon of clear in a second bucket and leave a gallon in the settling big bucket. I clean the brush and bucket I painted with first. Transfer the shaken out brush to the second clean bucket for a second cleaning. Lastly I dip in the big bucket for a third cleaning. I then pour about a cup of new thinner in one bucket to do a final rinse before pouring all back to the five gallon to re-settle. I think I have had that bucket for thirty years now. I still use oil semi-gloss on my trim paint.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Pretty sure what you got is the new-fangled crap that is water based… check the container. If it says to stir well before use, then that is what you have. IMO, it's crap and isn't even useful for washing brushes. Take it back and get some real mineral spirits. Check the container and make sure it says that is what it is:




  





(Click on image for another thread regarding the new thinner crap and how much water they can contain)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's not water based, but they've stripped out the most effective solvents. Throw it away and buy either paint thinner or turpentine. Naphtha is good to have around as well.


----------



## jutsFL (Nov 1, 2018)

You bought the "green" version of MS. Both the "green" version and regular version are low odor now. The "green" on is more readily degradable, and isnt good for anything IMO. Go back and get the regular low odor MS, its the clear thinner youre looking for.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Go back and get the regular low odor MS, its the clear thinner youre looking for.
> 
> - jutsFL


No, that's not a good choice. Like Mr Unix and I said, paint thinner is the same product, but not dumbed down. Turpentine is very effective as well.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Naphtha is good to have around as well.
> 
> - Rich


Naphtha is also great for a quick wipe to see what it looks like with a finish on it. Dries (evaporates) much faster than thinner.

All of the low odor stuff is milky.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Does anyone NOT living in the Cancer causing state have to deal with these issues?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think its mainly in the land of fruits and nuts, but could be all the way up leftland, the left coast.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

The milky stuff may have been reformulated for the "Cancer causing state". If you live in CA, especially the LA area, then you may be out of luck. A road trip to Arizona or Nevada might help.


----------

